# Consulta, dos bateria en un auto



## chepao (Dic 12, 2013)

Amigos me preguntaba si sera posible llevar dos baterias en el auto, tendra el alternador la capacidad de cargar las dos baterias??

ya hace tiempos habia pensado en ello y buscando me tope con este circuito, tal como yo lo imaginaba, claro que le faltaran otros retoques, como indicador de carga para la segunda bateria, con conexion y desconexion automaticas,  se podra construir otro rectificador para conectarlo como en la imagen que les muestro???







 ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2013)

No se como van conectadas pero en muchos coches llevan dos, así que posible es posible.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2013)

Amigo porque utilizar dos diodos?


----------



## chepao (Dic 12, 2013)

mmm lo de los diodos supongo que para que queden separadas, un rectificador para la bateria de ignicion y otro para la segunda bateria, mmmm se calentaran o se hecharan a perder los diodos cargando dos baterias??  y magino que ha de ser por algo asi!!


----------



## chclau (Dic 12, 2013)

Los diodos separan las cargas a las que alimenta cada bateria, y se pueden usar o no segun la instalacion. Segun mi experiencia cuando se agrega otra bateria se reforma el alternador para que entregue mas carga.


----------



## chepao (Dic 13, 2013)

que tan necesario sera reformarlo?? mmm ya eso es mas complicado!


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2013)

y que pasa con el regulador de voltaje
pero esos diodos bajan el voltaje por lo tanto la bateria no se cargaria


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 13, 2013)

Los voltajes en un automovil oscilan entre los 9 y los 15V, y en algunos autobuses se llegan a tener sistemas de 24 y 48V, asi que la caida de un diodo no afecta mucho la carga de la bateria

Desconozco si es necesario... pero me imagino que si vas a requerir poner un alternador mucho mas grande que pueda cargar ambas baterias.. 

Lo que si son diodos ENOOORRRMES.... algunos soportan facilmente 50A

http://sowamexico.tripod.com/da.html


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 13, 2013)

lo mejor es poner un separador de carga o un rele nagares que es para estos casos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2013)

segun la aplicacion.

todo es "segun " .

si no hay nada que lo amerite y como una bateria se deteriora con el tiempo >>> mas sano es tener una BUENA bateria , la cual se reemplace cuando sea necesario que llenar el auto de plomo y acido barato.

luego por otro lado si es la segunda bateria solo para un uso de emergencia o no intensivo se la puede a esta tratar con mas cariño y darle una carga lenta haciendo una deriva del mismo alternador sin necesidad de modificar nada.

ahora bien, si se quiere hacer fiesta todo el dia y andar presumiendo de que tengo el circo de marrone en el auto de dia y de noche , pues ahi si que se les quiere exigir a las 2 baterias  y el tema de la carga dependera de cuanto se este moviendo el auto (ya que es ahi donde este carga) y de si lo usa de dia o de noche .


----------



## chepao (Dic 13, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> segun la aplicacion.
> 
> todo es "segun " .
> 
> ...



jajaja me gusta lo del circo de marrone ajajajaja...!

y si es solo para emergencias.!


----------



## golumx (Feb 2, 2014)

Hubo una epoca en la que queria poner una segunda bateria a mi coche por que muchas veces necesito cargar aparatos, la verdad es que el proyecto se quedo por el camino (como la mayoria) pero llegue a la conclusion de que la mejor opcion era sensar la carga de la bateria principal, la original del coche y cuando estuviera bien cargada poner a cargar la otra bateria. Esta segunda bateria tenia pensado que no fuera tan "gorda"" como la principal y que fuera de descarga profunda, a esta irian conectados mis accesorios, como la emisora de 27Mhz, los walkys, un convertidor de 220v, etc... y en un momento dado, necesidad, poder puentearlas para transferir energia de la secundaria a la principal a traves de un limitador para no esceder los limites de descarga y cargarmela. Si el coche circula habitualmente la energia producida por el alternador debe ser suficiente para mantener ambas baterias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 2, 2014)

la verdad que no entiendo porque separan la baterias...si el consumo tiene que ser global...yo tengo un diesel en una camioneta...y solamente es el arranque 24v (vuela y muy dificil que se quede sin bateria en invierno )...a diferecia de esto van en serie y  en la union de las dos se saca 12v... estas tendrian que ir en paralelo .y no separar su uso pues se suman sus amperajes..lo que si el sitema de carga tiene que ser separado... pero con un alternador mas grande...yyy no se olviden que si el auto esta funcionando son tres los generadores de corriente (obio si la bateria esta cargada )...dos baterias de 70 ap.son una de 140 ap..tipo la de un camion..!!!! o no ¡¡¡¡¡  ya esta inventado desde hace rato....aaahhhhhh y si les parece poco se pueden colocar dos baterias de 95amp...que nos darian casi 200amp... ¿¿¿¿¿ sigue siendo poco ????


----------



## rima214 (Feb 2, 2014)

hola buenas tardes es mi primer aporte a este foro pero hay te va un diagrama de como instales dos baterias con relay, en las imagenes viene algunos ejemplos pero tu lo puedes acomodar a tus necesidades


----------



## Bedrok003 (Feb 3, 2014)

Saludos a todos.
Estos sistemas de dos baterias se emplean en vehiculos de emergencia ( seguridad publica, ambulancias, bomberos etc.) Algunas veces es necesario que el vehiculo este con la torreta encendida abanderando algun siniestro, es ahi donde las luces y algunos otros servicios van conectados a la bateria auxiliar sin importar que esta se descarge en su totalida, estando la bateria principal con su carga al 100% y sin comprometer el encendido de el vehiculo.


----------



## golumx (Feb 3, 2014)

Esa era mi idea, poder tirar de una bateria y mantener la otra intacta para el arranque, si conectas las dos baterias a pelo, estan condenadas.


----------

